# How old?



## l-thomas (Sep 3, 2006)

How old do you have to be to be a surrogate mum


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW what a question.
The advice  people usually say about this is,it's not your age but that you have completed your family. That you have already had children and do not really want anymore. This is because there could be complications after the birth of a child and then this means you are unable to get pregnant again. I do waffle on, but this is what most organisations, to do with surrogacy say. But in saying this there are ladies who have never had there own children and just carry surro babies.

Is this something you want to do, and how old are you?
Maybe someone else can be more helpful.
All the best Lynne.


----------



## l-thomas (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm 18, i already have my own baby and i don't plan on havivg any more.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

The first thing to do, would be get in touch with a organisation. The main ones are COTS & Surrogacy uk. If you enter these on your computer they should come up with there web sites. Or put in Surrogacy and they will come up there.
These sites have message boards in which you could go on and ask questions. The COTS board allow you access straight away on the Public Forum and they also have all the information you need, about be coming a Surrogate, as does Surrogacy uk.
Good Luck and have a long hard think about it, as it would help having the backing of Family & Friends.
Take Care Lynne.

P.S keep asking Questions there are quite a few Surrogates who come on here, so there are others to talk to.


----------



## l-thomas (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for your help. [br]: 5/09/06, 16:06I just looked at the COTS website, I am not old enough yet. Under the criteria for joining it tells you your age should be between 20 - 40 years depending on which type of surrogacy you opt for.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

ok l-thomas, 20 is not long to wait. It's great that you want to give another women the chance of becoming a Mummy.
Take Care, you are always welcome here.
Lynne.


----------



## l-thomas (Sep 3, 2006)

I just wish i didn't have to wait so long. well at least nobody can say i haven't thought about it when the time final comes. I'll be 19 in two months so i'll have a year to find all the information i need. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Hiya I-Thomas.

You could always join the Surrogacy UK message board as a non-member.  There you will be able to talk to loads of experienced surrogates and learn more about the process.  There are all kinds of people that decide to become surrogates, some are quite young, others are a few years older.


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

HI I- Thomas, The ages are guidelines and everyone is assessed on their individual situation at COTS.

Feel free to read all info on the website and then contact one of the members.

Lorraine (COTS MEMBER - Host surrogate 2 DAYS OVER DUE !!!!!)


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Still here Lorraine, I bet you are peed of with people saying that.


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

NOT ANY MORE,lol


 Baby born Sunday ...8lb 10oz


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

CONGRATULTIONS to you Sunrise  well done you.
   Have a well earned rest, take care Lynne.xxx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lorraine

Well done!

Jayne


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Lorraine, that is brilliant news       
You are a star!!! well done  
Take care and spoil yourself now 

Love Jaq


----------

